# Help with identify plants



## Chipie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Could you help me identify these plants? They where given to me but the owner isn't sure what it is.

This one is about 6 inches high. Lots of little roots(unlike a Java fern)


















And this one. It's a stem plant.Looks a lot like my Hyrophila sunset but the leaves seem longer and norrower. It's seems to have redish veins in it.










So any suggestions as to what they are? I'm new to plants so please be patient.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one is an _Echinodorus_. Possibly _E. quadricostatus_ or _E. bolivianus_. It's spreading by runners?

The second is probably one of the _Hygrophila corymbosa_ varieties. Does it look like any of the ones in the Plant Finder?

Both plants look like they could use more micro nutrients.


----------



## Chipie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the help.I know it's hard to id them right now. I just received them by the mail and they are pretty beat up. I'm sure they will be all right after a few weeks in my tank. Might be easier to id them then. 
I looked at pictures of Echinodorus quadricostatus and Bolivianus and i would say it would be Bolivianus.The other doesn't look like anything in the plant finder but again, it needs to grow a bit before i can really see what it looks like.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello, 

I think the Echinodorus isn't a "chain sword" but a swordplant of the E.-grisebachii-group, e.g. E. amazonicus, E. parviflorus or E. bleheri. It could be E. amazonicus because of the very narrow leaves.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I had a similar small sword a long time ago. It never produced any runners or flower stalks. This picture is taken of the plant in a five gallon tank, and the longest leaves were probably only 6 or 7 inches long. I know that this plant wasn't E. parviflorus, because I had that species too, and its leaves were much broader. I didn't think it was E. amazonicus, because it was such a small plant.


----------

